# KDE4 Stable für Gentoo

## LinuxTom

Hallo,

ich weiß es gibt auch das Thema kde4 antesten und Wird KDE 4.0 ins portage kommen, doch ich kann aus Zeitgründen nicht testen und wenn etwas schief geht ist's auch schlecht, weil ich meinen Rechner brauche. Auch das Thema 2 Tage bis KDE 4 finde ich durch die Diskussion zu unübersichtlich, da ich es nicht schaffe täglich alles zu verfolgen.

Meine Bitte: Hier in diesem Thema mal kurz den Stand zu schildern, wann (zeitlich) ich KDE4 wirklich nehmen kann. Ich habe rausgelesen, dass die Version 4.0 nicht für den richtigen Einsatz gedacht ist. Erst KDE-4.1 oder gar erst 4.2. Von einem, der die Sache wirklich im Überblick hat. Denn vielleicht wird es ja eine Seite (HowTo) von Gentoo irgend wann mal geben die so lauten könnte: "Umstieg auf KDE4 gefahrlos möglich, Sie müssen nur folgende Schritte beachten:"

Dann könnte dieser jemand einfach den Link hier dran hängen und alle Interessierten, die sich dieses Thema abonniert haben, werden benachrichtigt und können sich dann endlich drauf stürzen.  :Wink: Last edited by LinuxTom on Thu Jan 17, 2008 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Ich würde ganz naiv sagen: Sobald KDE 4.x in portage als stable markiert ist, kann man es benutzen.

----------

## alex00

KDE 4.0.x wird nur als hard-masked in portage kommen. Also eher Finger weg davon.

KDE 4.1 welches im Sommer rauskommen soll (fixen Termin gibt es noch nicht) wird voraussichtlich die KPIM enthalten und auch normal in portage kommen.

[Quelle: KDE Gentoo Maintainer]

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke alex00, das war die Art von Antwort, die ich erhofft habe. Ich hoffe Du wirst hier zu diesem Thema erneut ein kleines Posting einstellen, wenn wir KDE-4.1 für unsere Rechner sicher verwenden können bzw. entscheidende Infos raus kommen. Ich weiß Garantien gibt uns keiner.  :Wink: 

Und so lange finden alle Interessierten dieses Thema mit der <Suchen>-Taste und können dieses abonnieren. Der Titel ist ja schon entsprechend günstig gewählt.

----------

## a.forlorn

Dafür würde ich regulär gegen stable tauschen.  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

Ok wie angekündigt ist KDE 4.0.0 nun hard maked in portage.

Anmerkung: Mit "normal" meine ich nicht unbeingt "stable", kann auch "testing" sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand ein "Mischsystem" hat, und wie das funktioniert. (Im Beitrag "kde4 testen" war ja auch die Rede davon, einiges im Home Verzeichnis plattzumachen. Das ist auch nicht so schön.)

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand ein "Mischsystem" hat, und wie das funktioniert. (Im Beitrag "kde4 testen" war ja auch die Rede davon, einiges im Home Verzeichnis plattzumachen. Das ist auch nicht so schön.)

 

scheinbar scheint das mit der neuen version jetzt endlich zu funktionieren, bei meiner allerersten kde-4 installation anfang dezember ging das ziemlich in die hose und meine ~/.kde einstellungen waren hinüber...

----------

## CooSee

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand ein "Mischsystem" hat, und wie das funktioniert. (Im Beitrag "kde4 testen" war ja auch die Rede davon, einiges im Home Verzeichnis plattzumachen. Das ist auch nicht so schön.)

 

hatte vorher ein MischSystem ' kde-stable ' und ' kde-overlay '   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

natürlich für kde4 ein extra User angelegt zum testen   :Wink:   :Idea: 

nun läuft nur noch ' KDE-4 ' Overlay-Version ' *.9999.4   :Exclamation: 

um ' kaffeine ' noch benutzen zu können, ist nur ' kdelibs-stable ' installiert   :Cool: 

KDE 4 gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag mehr und einige ' ComPiz ' Spielereien sind sogar integriert   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn jetzt nur noch kde4 läuft, welche pim Progs benutzt Du dann? Evolution?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn jetzt nur noch kde4 läuft, welche pim Progs benutzt Du dann? Evolution?

 

das ist doch dir überlassen oder nicht? du kannst doch nach wie vor qt3 programme benutzen (wenn du qt3-support als use flag gesetzt hast)

ich persönlich benuzte für emails immernoch den thunderbird

----------

## CooSee

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn jetzt nur noch kde4 läuft, welche pim Progs benutzt Du dann? Evolution?

 

Evolution   :Question:   :Shocked:   habe ich noch nie benutzt   :Exclamation: 

Thunderbird   :Wink:   :Cool: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## alex00

Wie angekündigt... KDE kommt im Juli:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102081

----------

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

da bisher KDE-4 immer noch nicht Stable ist meine Frage: Weiß jemand wann das passieren wird?

Und wenn das nicht morgen passiert, was man machen kann, um gefahrlos KDE-4 auszuprobieren? Vielleicht ist ein Wechsel auch ohne Probleme möglich?

----------

## sprittwicht

In meinen Augen ist KDE 4 noch _weit_ davon entfernt, das Gütesiegel "stable" zu tragen.

Eine Parallelinstallation zu KDE 3.5.9 ging bei mir in die Hose, es scheint sich erst mit KDE 3.5.10 wirklich zu vertragen.

Ich bin erstmal sehr dankbar, dass Gentoo mittlerweile eine eher konservative Paketpolitik fährt und nicht wie Ubuntu & Co. auf jeden neuen Kernel-/KDE-/Whatever-Zug ungetestet aufspringt.

Viel mehr als KDE 4 würd mich daher interessieren: Wird KDE 3.5.10 noch stable oder konzentriert man sich derzeit komplett auf KDE 4?

----------

## Max Steel

Als kleine Anleitung.

emerge -a layman (falls nicht schon getan)

layman -a kde-portage

echo /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-portage/sets/kde*4* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde4

echo /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-portage/sets/kde*3* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde4

vim /etc/make.conf (kdeprefix zu den USE-Flags hinzufügen)

emerge -a kde-meta:3

emerge -a kde-meta:4

(sicherstellen das in /var/lib/portage/world alle eingetragenen kde-Pakete mit den jeweiligen Slots (:3 bzw :4) versehen sind.

emerge -auDN @world

warum kde-3.5.10?

kde4 verträgt sich nur mit kde3.5.10, frühere Versionen kollisieren mit kde4 zwar nicht auf Datei, allerdings sehr wohl auf Programmebene.

----------

## michael_w

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Als kleine Anleitung.
> 
> emerge -a layman (falls nicht schon getan)
> 
> layman -a kde-portage

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  layman -a kde-portage 
> 
> * Overlay "kde-portage" does not exist!
> ...

 

Gibts nen anderen Weg zu kda4?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Gibts nen anderen Weg zu kda4?

 

syncen, KDE 4.2.2 ist im Portage Tree (~arch). Der Anleitung folgen: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## michael_w

Weiß nicht ob ich dazu einen neuen Thread aufmachen soll....

kde-4.2.2 kompiliert nicht durch. es hängt bei kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1:

```

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.2.2/kdecore/network/k3

socketbase.h:701: Warnung: »virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::readData

(char*, qint64)« war versteckt

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.2.2/kdecore/network/k3

socketdevice.h:265: Warnung:   von »virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::read

Data(char*, qint64, KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)«

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.2.2/kdecore/network/k3

socketbase.h:736: Warnung: »virtual qint64 KNetwork::KActiveSocketBase::writeDat

a(const char*, qint64)« war versteckt

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.2.2/kdecore/network/k3

socketdevice.h:276: Warnung:   von »virtual qint64 KNetwork::KSocketDevice::writ

eData(const char*, qint64, const KNetwork::KSocketAddress*)«

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.

2.2/kdecore/network/k3sockssocketdevice.cpp:20:

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.2.2/kdecore/network/k3

socketdevice.h:184: Warnung: »virtual bool KNetwork::KSocketDevice::connect(cons

t KNetwork::KResolverEntry&, QFlags<QIODevice::OpenModeFlag>)« war versteckt

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/work/kdelibs-4.2.2/kdecore/network/k3

sockssocketdevice.h:78: Warnung:   von »virtual bool KNetwork::KSocksSocketDevic

e::connect(const KNetwork::KResolverEntry&)«

[ 22%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/klocalsocket_u

nix.o

[ 22%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/network/netsupp.o

[ 22%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/io/klockfile_unix.o

[ 22%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/util/kshell_unix.o

[ 22%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/util/kuser_unix.o

[ 22%] [ 22%] Building CXX object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/util/kmacroexpa

nder_unix.o

Building C object kdecore/CMakeFiles/kdecore.dir/fakes.o

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libkdecore.so

[ 22%] Built target kdecore

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3172:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2353:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  784:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line  863:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r

1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-

4.2.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'

```

Kann ich da was machen oder ist das ein Bug für bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wenn wir die build.log noch bekommen, lässt sich das vllt. eher beantworten.  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wenn wir die build.log noch bekommen, lässt sich das vllt. eher beantworten. 

 

zum straffreien posten hier sicher zu lang, deshalb so:

http://www.la-wolf.de/tmp/build.log

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Sieht nach einem Problem mit qt aus. Sind möglicherweise zwei unterschiedliche Versionen irgendwie gemischt installiert? Oder ist vllt. ein env-update überfällig?

Eventuell hilft es auch, qt-core neu zu emergen.

----------

## michael_w

also an qt liegts nicht. Ich Habe qt und qt-core neu gebaut, trotzdem kommt der gleiche Fehler.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

hilft

```
emerge -1 soprano
```

?

----------

## michael_w

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> hilft
> 
> ```
> emerge -1 soprano
> ```
> ...

 

Hat zumindest über die Fehlerstelle geholfen, der Rest kompiliert noch. Btw., woran lags denn nun genau?

----------

## Max Steel

Woran es genau lag keine Ahnung, aber ich hatte oben den falschen Namen gewählt, das Overlay hies eigentlich kde-testing.

Sorry.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Es war schon die Sache mit qt-core. Ich war nur zu blöd, genau zu lesen. Soprano war gegen eine andere, nicht mehr installierte Version von qt gelinkt.  :Smile: 

Normalerweise sollten solche Updates von Qt 4.x auf Qt 4.y eigentlich ABI-kompatibel sein. Vermutlich wurde irgendwas an der .so-Bezeichnung geschraubt oder so. Keine Ahnung, verstehe nicht genug von den Details. Es ist in jedem Fall ratsam, dass Du mal komplett ein revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lässt. Gut möglich, dass noch mehr kaputt gelinkt ist.

achja, der entscheidende Hinweis im build-log war

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../lib64/libsoprano.so: undefined reference to `qFlagLocation(char const*)'

 

Mit Hilfe der elf-utils, ließ sich schnell herausfinden, zu welcher lib qFlagLocation(char const*) gehört:

```
for i in /usr/lib64/qt4/*.so; do { eu-readelf -s $i | grep qFlagLocation; } && echo $i; done

 2119: 000000000013ca80     44 FUNC    GLOBAL DEFAULT       11 _Z13qFlagLocationPKc

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so
```

Jetzt ist natürlich nicht libQtCore.so kaputt, sondern libsoprano.so, das gegen libQtCore.so gelinkt ist.

----------

## michael_w

Danke für die Erklärungen. Es lief jetzt durch, ist aber bei einem anderen Paket hängengeblieben (pykde-4.2.2-r1). Und da habe ich selbst mal das build.log durchsucht. Dabei bin ich darauf gekommen das irgendwas mit python nicht stimmt (ich hatte 2.5.x und 2.6.x drauf). Habs neu kompiliert (2.5.x) und danach den python-updater gestartet. Als ich gesehen habe das er dann von 2.5 auf 2.6 wollte habe ich das gecancelt und mir dabei warscheinlich python zerschossen. ;(

Jetzt geht hier nicht mehr viel:

```

gauss ~ # emerge

-su: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

```

----------

## michael_w

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt geht hier nicht mehr viel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

geht wieder, habe die symlinks neu gesetzt.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Du hast ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" gesetzt, oder? Da sind solche Problemchen mehr oder weniger normal.  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Du hast ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" gesetzt, oder? Da sind solche Problemchen mehr oder weniger normal. 

 

ich hatte es gesetzt, bin wieder auf dem Weg zurück, zumindest soweit es geht.

----------

## michael_w

Nur mal als Rückmeldung. Nachdem ich noch ein Problechen mit perl gefixt hatte, kompilierte jetzt kde-4.2.2 durch und ist jetzt benutzbar.  :Wink: 

Thx an Mr. Anderson

----------

